
Ask HN: Is shaving a sign of discipline? - notliketherest
Sorry, so much political and social outrage I feel like it&#x27;s September 2016. Anyway, to my question:<p>Does someone who shave daily show more discipline than someone who grows a beard? It takes a daily effort to keep a clean shaven face. Could there be a growing unconscious bias towards those with shaven faces that give an impression of discipline and &quot;togetherness&quot;? Thoughts?
======
sna1l
This gave me a really good laugh. By that logic, a completely hairless person
would be the most disciplined :)

~~~
notliketherest
Well of course that would be ridiculous! Beards are a decision with social and
professional impact for some. Just curious to what others think when making
that decision!

------
WheelsAtLarge
Shaving becomes a habit after while so it requires little discipline. I would
go as far as to say the braking the habit of not shaving requires discipline.

------
SamReidHughes
For me, times when I shave are times that I have better self-discipline.

